# Couples Session: Scott and Sarah



## Markw (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!  Thought I'd drop by and share my latest photoshoot with you.  It was a couple shoot with the names of Scott and Sarah.  I'm always open to hearing what you think, so don't hold back. :mrgreen:
Be prepared.  It's going to get a little picture-heavy..

Nikon D300s
Nikon 50mm F/1.8D
Sigma 18-50mm F/2.8 EX DC D
Nikon 80-200mm F/2.8D

1






2





3 - Oops candid.  I kinda like it though.





4





5





6





7





8





9





10-1





10-2





11





12





13





14





15-1





15-2





Thanks!
Mark


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice work... #13 - $$$


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 6, 2011)

Not many are going to respond to this because there are way too many large pictures to load. 
Try loading 3-5, number them and you'll get better results. 
I can't leave a comment yet on your photos, the page is still loading...


----------



## Markw (Nov 6, 2011)

..They load in about half a second on my six year old computer.  They're all pretty small size.  I halved their size before uploading.  So I can't see many people with anything better than dial-up having any problems..

Mark


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice shots. #9 makes them look like tiny people though, but that might just be me. Lol 

It looks like it took a little while to get them comfortable with shooting. I especially liked the ones nearer the end. They looked more relaxed in those.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 6, 2011)

I apologize if I offended you. There's no need to insult my poor lappy! It's trying it's hardest not to die on me...poor guy. 

I was simply referring to Overread's suggestion on posting..

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-your-posts-get-critiques-your-work-c-c.html


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Meekminx said:


> I apologize if I offended you. There's no need to insult my poor lappy! It's trying it's hardest not to die on me...poor guy.
> 
> I was simply referring to Overread's suggestion on posting..
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-your-posts-get-critiques-your-work-c-c.html



Meek.. Mark's an old timer here.. he knows the ropes!   Good of you to try and help, though!


----------



## Markw (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol, yepp.  Sorry about that.  I didn't mean to come off cross.  But, I'm not really asking for a critique on each photo.  Just sharing to share, and if someone would like to comment on one that you particularly enjoy, I'd gladly welcome it.  :thumbsup:

Haha, thanks cgipson. 

Mark


----------



## smirm (Nov 6, 2011)

Just an amateur here ..... 

They look a little tense and awkward in number 3, other than that .. they are all beautiful shots, my fav is number 10!


----------



## Markw (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for your comments.

Mark


----------



## PixelDust (Nov 7, 2011)

I like #13 and #14. With such great fall colors I would probably just leave the black and white ones out. The color images look much better.


----------



## Mark_McCall (Nov 8, 2011)

After I looked at the first two, I was thinking...."these are gonna be rough".
But I love, love love the rest of them. Great use of DOF. 

Some are low in contrast. I'm guessing due to the cloudy day. Add some contrast and saturation for more punch. 

One suggestion on image #1. 
Watch out for the "spider on the shoulder" hand. 
I probably would have asked the male to wear something a little more formal.


----------



## Markw (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you kindly!  Yeah, that hand is _killer_.  I noticed that afterward.  The bridge she was sitting on had about a 100', or more, drop down to the river, so she was scared to death.  I was probably too nervous _for_ her to notice the hand while I was there.  

As for the rest, I've already gone back and done that (after posting them here.  You don't see those copies).  I noticed that too once I posted them.  

Thanks again!
Mark


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 8, 2011)

Way too many images to give a decent critique, some are the same image but BW? that by itself could have been a different post. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 8, 2011)

These are beautiful. For pics 1 and two could you have eliminated more whitish area altogether and used the leaves as backdrop, or maybe for a very slightly blueer sky could you have tweaked WB and used a CTO to compensate on their faces? Maybe the earth-tone shirt would eliminate more contrast if you removed the sky as background, but the shirt is against the leaves anyway?


----------



## Dillard (Nov 8, 2011)

The only negative that truly stands out to me is #11

The light at the end of the tunnel is VERY distracting directly beside the girls face


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't wait for them to load.  I'm at work and they've been loading for 2 minutes and counting... and we have a fast line.  Sorry.


----------



## OrionsByte (Nov 8, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nice work... #13 - $$$





Dillard said:


> The only negative that truly stands out to me is #11
> 
> The light at the end of the tunnel is VERY distracting directly beside the girls face


 
I agree with both of these comments.  I like 13 a lot better than 14... there's more character to it - it's not just a silhouette floating in the middle of nowhere, and I think the portrait orientation really works for it as well.  I'm a big fan of that one!


----------



## Markw (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words, and suiting critiques!  

One thing that I was really shocked at, and that really stood out to me was how well a 70-200/2.8 would be for portrait work on an FX body.  I used my 50/1.8 for some of these, my 80-200 for some, and my 35/1.8 for some.  I was shocked at seeing how effective a zoom that covers the 50-150 range on a DX camera would be for portrait sessions, and how suited the 70-200 on an FX camera would be for the same type of shooting, respectively.  I finally understand why it's such a popular lens for portraits with FX cameras.  Besides that, the extra background blur with the FX camera would have been greatly appreciated with some of my shots as well.  It was like an epiphany for me. .  Maybe I'll consider Sigma's 50-150/2.8 OS after all (If the D800(x,h,etc) isn't 36MP as rumored).

Mark


----------



## Granddad (Nov 13, 2011)

It's not the age of the computer, it's the connection. If you live in a city or have cable, chances are you'll have a good connection. If you live in a rural area (like me) several miles from the broadband hub (or whatever it's called) your connection is going to be slow sometimes, especially when everyone gets home from school/work and goes online.

Some nice photos - the first two scared me. I don't think I'd want to be involved in taking photos of a girl perched on the rail of bridge 100 feet above a river. Whether she asked for it or not would make no difference. As an old fart (who has done accident and coroners investigations in the dim and distant past) I see too much potential for things to go tragically wrong... any potential is too much potential.


----------

